# Cat Ingested Aleve...HELP!!!



## 2Cats&AGirlfriend (Jun 8, 2006)

Yogi, our 1 year old decided it would be fun to ingest a 200mg Aleve Gelcap. Last night he was vomiting from about 8pm until about 1:30 am. I took him to the 24 hour Emergency Vet. They told me that Aleve can cause stomach ulcers and can cause a cat to go into renal failure. They wanted to keep him for 3 nights and supply him with constant IV and take his blood every 24 hours to monitor his kidney function. Cost? At least $1000. Now I love my boys but that kind of money to give him saline and to take blood samples is rediculous. I decided to have them give him 200ml of saline and just brought him home. Im planning on taking him for a blood test at my vet this evening. My parents (whom im living with for a short time) have a cat that is in renal failure and they give him daily saline treatments. So I can give Yogi saline treatments at home as well which the vet Oked Once he was home at about 4am he was playful and happy. He went straight to the food and started eating. The vet gave me a medicine that he takes orally for the stomach lining. After my hour and a half nights sleep I woke up to my head being licked by Mr. Pill Popper. No vomit anywhere to be seen. 

Heres my question:
Has anyone had this happen? I know I probably should have left him at the vet but 1) that vet is not my regular vet. 2) It seemed very expensive for the treatment they were providing. He seems to be function well. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That is scary 8O 

Have you spoken with your regular vet yet? If not, I would do that first. I know you said you'll be going this evening, but call anyway so the vet knows what's going on and gives you an OK on waiting until then.

Are your parents or someone else able to watch the cat until then? 

I'm going to move your post to Health and Nutrition. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I concur with your actions. They seem to me to be reasonable and prudent given the circumstances. I hope your kitty will be completely well, soon!!


----------



## 2Cats&AGirlfriend (Jun 8, 2006)

We too Yogi to out vet yesterday. He got a full blood panel and everything came back 100% normal The vet said he does not have to come back and eh can just finish his medicine and be done. Close call but I'm glad hes still here! Thanks for the concern everyone!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's really good news!!


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Goodness, I read the title and thought it said '*cat ingested alive*' and I thought a boa constrictor or aligator must have eaten your cat. 

Well, thank goodness Yogi's OK.

I actually overdosed my rat once on antiinflammatories not too long ago. She had just gotten back from the hospital where she had her second mammary tumor excised. My vet friend brought her to my door at 4 in the morning. I barely heard what she told me cuz it was so late and then recognized the pain medicine and gave the rat the same dose as the last time. Only it turned out that it was a different medicine this time and I gave her 15 times the recommended dose for her weight. It was the same sort of medicine as Alleve so the same risks (stomach lining, renal failure and bleeding). I hydrated her with grapes (she loves grapes so she will keep eating them until she drowns if I let her) and she ended up fine (a little bleeding from the wounds but I just made a tight dressing until it stopped).


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

2Cats&AGirlfriend said:


> We too Yogi to out vet yesterday. He got a full blood panel and everything came back 100% normal The vet said he does not have to come back and eh can just finish his medicine and be done. Close call but I'm glad hes still here! Thanks for the concern everyone!


I'm curious how much the blood tests were at your normal vet versus the ER vet.


----------

